# Turning Excercise



## -Matt- (19 Mar 2017)

Just a bit of a play about, learning more about turning.
Made a trammel for scribing out large circles. Knurled bit on the top rotates as you swing an arc.


----------



## CHJ (19 Mar 2017)

Very neatly done and a practical tool into the bargain, always a lasting satisfaction when you pick a tool up that you have made yourself and it's stood the test of time, hope you have many years of use out of it.


----------



## AES (20 Mar 2017)

+1 for the very neatly done. Is the knurling on the 2nd item (furthest from the camera) just a bit out of focus, or did you have problems? The knurling on the other 2 items looks great. How did you produce the 2 square holes in the main beam? Any "slop" at all?

Just as CHJ says, the pleasure and satisfaction you get out of using a home-made tool is really very rewarding - especially when it works well! In fact some model engineers only make work shop tools. 

But for a first "play about" I'd be VERY encouraged if I were you. Well done that man.

AES


----------



## novocaine (20 Mar 2017)

jolly nice. 

ditch the nails though, or grind them to a round point. 

now what are you going to make?


----------



## DTR (20 Mar 2017)

Very nicely done. The rotating top sounds like a nice refinement


----------



## -Matt- (20 Mar 2017)

Thanks for the replies 

AES - I think its the focus as they were knurled at the same time then parted off. Square holes started as 8mm round and filed square. Kept checking to keep as tight as possible.
I say "first play about", more or less first serious thing on current lathe. Made some spacers on my other smaller one before upgrading, and I used to use a big one at a previous job (10"swing about 3ft between centres) but we only had one type of cutter for facing. Used primarily for centre drilling bars.

Novo - I used nails as it was easiest thing I had and the amount of use it will get didn't warrant getting hold of some scribe points. I've sharpened them after taking the pic and taken it to work. Made no mention of it but it was noticed and asked I had been splashing out on things. So I guess it must look pretty good


----------



## AES (21 Mar 2017)

Thanks Matt. Very nice job on the knurling (I find that quite difficult sometimes), also on the square holes.

Very nice job Sir!

=D> 

AES


----------



## Northern woodworm (20 Apr 2017)

Very nicely done: did you think about trying broaching? If I had a metal turning lathe this is a project I would be interested in doing for machining holes like that (and for adding hex sockets to things):

http://www.docsmachine.com/projects/rot ... /rb01.html


----------



## -Matt- (21 Apr 2017)

I had considered it, but I'm adept enough at filing to just take it out as I did.

That link however, is most useful. Thanks for that


----------

